# Texas Black Rifle Company Model 1836



## Bharvey (Mar 24, 2013)

Hey guys, 

I was curious if anyone had any experience with these guns. They look very appealing and seem to have some very good craftsmanship. I haven't been able to get my hands on one yet and wanted to know if anyone owns one, shot one, or knows someone who has. I'm really considering purchasing one soon and am trying to find out some information. Thanks in advance.


----------



## cajunautoxer (Aug 10, 2011)

Of its the place in Seabrook they got some bad reviews at SHOT one year. That's about all I've seen about them


----------



## Bharvey (Mar 24, 2013)

cajunautoxer said:


> Of its the place in Seabrook they got some bad reviews at SHOT one year. That's about all I've seen about them


Hmm. The place I'm talking about is in Shiner, TX. Their AR's are machined there in Shiner and all of the remaining parts are from Texas Companies.


----------



## cajunautoxer (Aug 10, 2011)

Okay different company


----------



## jdanderson (Feb 26, 2010)

*TBRC*

I have some experience with their barrels. I do not own the 1836 rifle but have a 16" 5.56 barrel that I used on a rifle I assembled. I have had no problems with it whatsoever. It is very accurate with around 2500 rounds through it. I went into the shop in Shiner and have spoken with John, the owner, several times. He is a stand up guy and stands behind his product. I have no doubt if I encountered a problem he would do what ever it took to make it right.

My FIL also owns a rifle assembled by TBRC/Shield Tactical. The fit and finish is very nice. Time will tell on my barrel but I would buy another based on the experience I have had so far.

I just looked up the price on the rifle mentioned in the thread. For that price I would buy a BCM rifle for about the same price. Yes I am a BCM fanboy but I know that BCM is a proven product. I hope that TBRC has the same reputation years from now.


----------



## Bharvey (Mar 24, 2013)

jdanderson said:


> I have some experience with their barrels. I do not own the 1836 rifle but have a 16" 5.56 barrel that I used on a rifle I assembled. I have had no problems with it whatsoever. It is very accurate with around 2500 rounds through it. I went into the shop in Shiner and have spoken with John, the owner, several times. He is a stand up guy and stands behind his product. I have no doubt if I encountered a problem he would do what ever it took to make it right.
> 
> My FIL also owns a rifle assembled by TBRC/Shield Tactical. The fit and finish is very nice. Time will tell on my barrel but I would buy another based on the experience I have had so far.
> 
> I just looked up the price on the rifle mentioned in the thread. For that price I would buy a BCM rifle for about the same price. Yes I am a BCM fanboy but I know that BCM is a proven product. I hope that TBRC has the same reputation years from now.


 Thanks for the information! I've purchased some spare parts from BCM but hadn't considered purchasing a rifle from them. I'll look into it. My thoughts on TBRC was to have a Texas built rifle. Since they're not a large company their ARs may be more valuable one day; provided they hold up. I've heard nothing but good things about them so far. There are a few videos of them shooting their pistol models and they seem to run through rounds pretty well. You obviously shoot way more than I do. I had my last AR for about 2-3 years and only put about 500 rounds through it.

Once again, thanks for the info and give me a heads up if you run into anyone who knows anything more.


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

$1600 for a direct impingement rifle? Doesn't even get you piston driven or Billet Receiver set! Bwahaha no thanks.


----------



## cajunautoxer (Aug 10, 2011)

I doubt it will gain value. Unless it's during a panic buying frenzy. Only ARs that increase in value are old school Colts


----------

